# Howdy from TN!



## TNtrapper (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey yall!!! Man its great to see so many like minded folks all together in one place. Wish I would have found this site sooner! Ive been bowhunting for 19 years and still there is so much left to learn.NOW LETS TALK HUNTIN' !!!! lol:wink:


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

Howdy!! neighbor and :welcome: to AT.


----------



## bmfboshooter (Feb 12, 2007)

:welcomesign: Another fellow ATer from the state of TN!:wink:


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

Glad to have you here


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk TNtrapper. Have fun here.


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

welcome to AT


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

Welcome to AT. Another Tennessean here. 


Todd


----------



## JPiniewski (Dec 7, 2002)

*Welcome*

First of all welcome !!!!


Second of all where the heck is Tennessee ?? Is it in Canada ??:tongue:


--JP


You will have fun here..........:wink:


----------



## TNtrapper (Mar 14, 2008)

LOL....JP..its just around the corner from Kentucky!! Right in the middle of some hills and hollers!! LOL:wink:


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## JPiniewski (Dec 7, 2002)

**



TNtrapper said:


> LOL....JP..its just around the corner from Kentucky!! Right in the middle of some hills and hollers!! LOL:wink:


OH !!! That Tennessee ..... 


Must be that I deleted the name of that town from my memory the year that the Titans took the Bills out of the Playoffs with some crazy play with no time left on the clock........Music City 


--JP


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

JPiniewski said:


> OH !!! That Tennessee .....
> 
> 
> Must be that I deleted the name of that town from my memory the year that the Titans took the Bills out of the Playoffs with some crazy play with no time left on the clock........Music City
> ...


Yeah!! they called that the music city miracle. Since then they've become, "The Music City Mishaps".  Its ok though, i've been a "STEELER" fan ever since i was old enough to know what a football was.


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

welcome to AT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badhuntergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

:welcomesign:


----------



## baldntatted (Jan 25, 2006)

Welcome to AT buddy


----------



## JPiniewski (Dec 7, 2002)

*??*



DBiggers said:


> Yeah!! they called that the music city miracle. Since then they've become, "The Music City Mishaps".  Its ok though, i've been a "STEELER" fan ever since i was old enough to know what a football was.



Steelers ??? Do they play in the CFL ??

OK OK....I am done...At least I think I am funny ....--JP


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## firstshoot (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome to AT...


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to At


----------

